# Epic day below the Dam 3-5-16



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

We couldn't tell the difference in 10,000 last week or today 19,000 water discharge from the dam. It was very do able. We caught every thing. Stripers came out to play late evening 30' from boat. All occupants is complaining soar arms and hands.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Lots of fish to clean.sad3smsad3sm


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

More stripers


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Big cats caught on curly tails.8 pounders.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

25 pounders ? caught on curly tail Crappie jigs. Release to fight another day.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Crappies too!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

We lost count how many Buffalo's we caught.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Fresh water drum.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Bass.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

My boy having fun bending rods.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

BTW it was foggy this morning but I saw them cows out and about feeding. I new fish would be feeding too!!.:bounce:


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Bruce

You da man and a half!

Way to go!


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

You guys ROCK. I gotta get back there soon.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

What a trip!


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Holy heck man!!! That is an awesome trip!!!


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Great photo's Bruce thanks for sharing
Looks like a new boat, what did you wind up buying and how do you like it?
Mainly how does it handle choppy water.


----------



## fiota1931 (Feb 5, 2016)

wow that is amazing. i've been lurking on this board for a while but finally got a used boat (18 flats boat, pretty wide, 50hp horsepower) this past week. I'm going camping in livingston from monday to wednesday (14-16) of next week for three days. would like to take my boat. I'm a total newbie at it and am just learning to use it. would love to PM or ask a bunch of questions bruce.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

texas skiffaroo said:


> Great photo's Bruce thanks for sharing
> Looks like a new boat, what did you wind up buying and how do you like it?
> Mainly how does it handle choppy water.


Texas skiff I ended up buying an 18' and paired it with a 50hp Tohatsu. Loving it so far. No complaints. As for chops handling. All flat bottom even semi V just were not design for chops. It's sucks and if push beyond its limits cracks will developes. Excellent river and on calm days lake boat. An absolute gas saver. 6 gallon can go all day. If I had the money and the storage. I would like to own two boat. One being a flat and the other a deep V fiber boat with a little space to accommodate my friends.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

fiota1931 said:


> wow that is amazing. i've been lurking on this board for a while but finally got a used boat (18 flats boat, pretty wide, 50hp horsepower) this past week. I'm going camping in livingston from monday to wednesday (14-16) of next week for three days. would like to take my boat. I'm a total newbie at it and am just learning to use it. would love to PM or ask a bunch of questions bruce.


My pm got issue. I can pm you but you can't pm me. You can try putting in a friend request on my message board once I except than you can pm me.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

All stripers were caught well within reach of boat using conventional small bait cast and spinning reels. Timing when they will be active is the harder parts. Usually early morning and late evening is when they are actively feeding times.


----------



## fiota1931 (Feb 5, 2016)

cool. i'll send the request. here is a pic of my boat. just about the same set up as yours but a skiff.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice flota !! Now let's work on putting an I pilot on that baby and a good fish finder. Check my mail later for your friend request


----------



## Pete25 (Apr 20, 2011)

Bruce Almighty!!! Thanks for letting me ride along on the epic trip. You're the best fisherman I know. Your love for fishing can only be matched by your generosity! You allowed me and my friend to fish with you and asked for nothing in return. You would not even go to the bow because you wanted us to have the better casting platform. Not only did you give strangers in the next boat some slab to help them catch fish, you lend them your anchor too. I have fished with you and your on for 5-6 times and have never came home without a limit of whites. I think you would make one hell of a guide if you ever decide to give up your day job. Bruce Almighty Guide Service?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

:blush: Just enjoying some good company with some good peoples that loves doing what I'm doing. Fishing!!


----------

